# IWC Strap For 3717



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I own the 3717 on the black alligator strap. I really love the carbon fiber or kevlar strap on the Top Gun edition. Can some one point me in the right direction on getting a good aftermarket one to put on my 3717. Thanks.


----------



## jango602 (Dec 5, 2008)

try to look for the watch boys in ebay. Got my kevlar style strap there. they manufacture straps with IWC pilot specs (21mm)


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Hadley Roma makes a kevlar strap. I am considering it for my Spitfire for a while now too.

http://fredawatchstraps.com/hrkevlarcarbon.html










I hope the link doesn't violate anything as I think their a forum sponsor? Not sure but I see them selling in the sales section here at WUS.


----------



## jango602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a close-up shop of my kevlar style strap from thewatchboys. It fits my 3717 like a glove.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

That looks good Jango. 

I took the plunge on the HR and ordered from FWS, I'll update once I receive and put it on the Spitfire. Mine is just 20mm so the one I ordered should fit fine.


----------



## phantomo (May 21, 2009)

Hi Jango,

Looks great, I am also interested, would you mind posting addition pictures and describe a little more on this strap? Particularly the finish. Does it feel rubbery and sticky to the touch?

Much appreciate you help. The picture and description on the TWB sites is not very clear.


----------



## jango602 (Dec 5, 2008)

The texture of the outer side feels rubbery. Seems like it was impregnated with rubber. build quality is top notch, especially for the price (which was reasonable compared to what IWC was offering)

Ive been using it since February this year. I think its the best among available straps and bracelet in terms of looks and ruggedness (since its water resistant). The croc strap doesnt look right for me since the watch looks very sporty like a jet fighter and the bracelet, well really doesnt sing to me and is very pricey. If they IWC were to release a bracelet similar to the inge or AT, I think it would make an awesome combo.


----------



## phantomo (May 21, 2009)

Thank you very much jango, can you also describe the underside of the strap? Also water resistant material?

Yeah, I put the croc strap away and ordered the TWB black buffalo strap the moment i got the watch. For daily use but I really need something water resistant as I am located in hot and humid environment in summer time.

Thanks again for your reply in advance.


----------



## jango602 (Dec 5, 2008)

here's another pic.










im no expert but the inner strap is holding quite well to my almost daily use of the watch. weather is really hot here in the philippines all year round so I assume its water resistant enough.

here's what the inner part looks like. The part on the letter B is a little faded because thats where the edge of the deployant makes contact with the strap.


----------



## phantomo (May 21, 2009)

jango, thank you for your detail reply. It is getting hot and humid in Hong Kong as well, so it is time to act.

You had me sold, I am ordering right now! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi,

I just saw this thread...hope you don't mind my bringing it up. I'm planning on getting a strap from The Watchboys as well, but am confused with what length to get. Here are the choices:

Short 110/70mm [-1 pieces]
Regular 115/75mm [-1 pieces]
Long 125/85mm [4 pieces]

What would be the best choice?

Thanks


----------



## xatomic (Aug 30, 2010)

How would the kevlar strap from Watchboy compared to the one by Hadley Roma?


----------

